# How do i get one of theses..?



## PaXie (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone have one for sale ?


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: How do i get one of theses..? (PaXie)*

Drive to mexico Im not sure if Canada has it. Mexicans got it


----------



## DaveA3Turbo (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: How do i get one of theses..? (hookdub)*

Buy Mine...lol
If you wanna see?
Here are some pictures of my new A3 with an audi fitted body kit and tinted windows.
http://www.david-mann.com/image3- 
http://www.david-mann.com/image10- 
http://www.david-mann.com/image7- 
You need the dash on the end of the link for some reason it misses a "-" of the end.
New wheels on the way...On backorder....








Got loads of images, if you want more then say or if you want more discussion on the car i would be more than helpful.
[email protected] for MSN chat.
Dave

_Modified by DaveA3Turbo at 10:19 PM 12-28-2003_


_Modified by DaveA3Turbo at 10:20 PM 12-28-2003_


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: How do i get one of theses..? (DaveA3Turbo)*

Very nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: How do i get one of theses..? (Grimnebulin)*

This one is for sale in Sweeden.







Its a 2.0 Tdi with 140 hp. All it needs is a set of coilovers, it allready got a set of very nice 18's A8 replicas. Lovely car.!!


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: How do i get one of theses..? (rs_t)*

Very nice car. Wheels look better on the A3 than on the B6 A4. I still would prefer something else. Anyway you also need a short shift kit! I want a A3 so bad! Audi bring it over here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: How do i get one of theses..? (rs_t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs_t* »_This one is for sale in Sweeden.







Its a 2.0 Tdi with 140 hp. All it needs is a set of coilovers, it allready got a set of very nice 18's A8 replicas. Lovely car.!!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

